# Sophie is Gone



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very very sorry and saddened to hear your precious Sophie has passed. 

She was such a beautiful and special girl, my heart hurts for you. 

Thinking of you today and the days to come. 

Godspeed sweetheart. 

I've added her to the Rainbow Bridge list.


----------



## rosie1703 (Mar 29, 2016)

couldn't hold my tears... so sorry for your loss!!! : '( 
hang in there!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sandra, I'm so very sorry to hear about Sophie, I know what a beautiful, special girl she was. Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so very sorry! She was a beautiful girl and so blessed to have had you guys. Hugs!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry Sandra. You and Jerry gave Sophie a kind and loving home, i'm glad she was with you, feeling loved and safe.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful photos of a lovely girl. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Each of you blessed the other... now her story is complete. Were she alive today her only words would be "thank you" for rescuing me.

I wish you peace, when the grieving is done. Farewell sweet Sophie!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. 

Halfway through, when I read anemia, I knew exactly where this was going.. I just lost my boy a bit more than a month ago.


----------



## xnavydoc6970 (Jun 13, 2015)

Clancy and I are Very sorry for your loss. I lost Mariah after She blessed Me with 14 years. "They ARE OUR Babies". Perhaps you can take comfort in knowing that in Sophies final days, She was surrounded by Love. When we ALL have to go, that is the best way.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Run free Sophie.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

So very sorry for your loss. Sophie is gorgeous.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet beautiful Sophie. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. Such a sweet girl.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Sophie x


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

What a wonderful tribute -- you gave each other so much in the too-short time you had together. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about Sophie. I know she meant a lot to you both and I know also how much you will miss her. She was a very lucky girl, to have spent the last part of her life in a home where she was so loved. (I love the photo of her helping the dishwasher do a good job. She was quite a character, wasn't she?!)


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

What a lovely, sweet red head! I too adopted a senior red head and our time with her was too short. You obviously came into her life for a reason. To give joy to her last days. And you did. The pictures and your wonderful tribute say it all. Bless you for being there for her!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

My condolences to you and your family. You gave Sophie a wonderful life and she enriched your lives as well. So sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Sandra, I am so sad to hear this news. Sending you hugs.


----------



## LoveMyPuppies (Jan 26, 2016)

So very sorry. Your pictures are beautiful. What a sweet story. How blessed you all were to have each other.


----------



## TexasGold (Aug 29, 2016)

So heart breaking. I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. How wonderful that you found each other ❤


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sophie was a beautiful girl who was very lucky to have you and Jerry give her a home with so much love. My heart aches for you. Sophie will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you everyone. We are still reeling. Tonight I went to her feeding spot to get her pan and remembered she was gone and would not be there to eat. As we watched TV Jerry said it didn't seem right to look over to the side where her pallet had been and not see her laying there. We had a dessert tonight that the dog had not cared for and when we had it I would put a spoon of ice cream in in a seperte bowl for them. I got out two bowls. I took two treats out of the treat jar before shutting everything down in there for the night.

Jerry put her pan in the garage in the stack of of crock pans we have used. No dog every used another's pan, so I have pans for Hunter, Buck, Kaycee, Honey, Shaggy and now Sophie's is there. He took up her pallet and washed and dried it. But we could bring ourselves to take up the mat we put her food pan on every night.

I lost my first dog in 1956 and have lost so many since, and everyone hurts beyond belief. But I know you true dog lovers totally understand. Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. My condolences to you all. You guys are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sandra, I am so very sorry for your loss of Sophie. She was a beautiful girl and we could all tell from your posts how much she was loved. I have no doubt that Sophie knew that also. Thank you for making Sophie's last year's such happy ones. She was blessed to have you and Jerry.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful girl. You gave one another the most precious gift of all....unconditional love. May that stay within and warm your heart always.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh Sandra, I am so sorry!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs! So sad to hear this but I am so happy she had such a great home and such love the past year and a half. I know you knew that everyday was a blessing with her.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh what a beautiful baby and I am so sorry for your loss, but I am so glad she had you to be with her and she knew how much she was loved and secure with you. You told your story so wonderful, but now i am in tears. Hugs to you and God bless you.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP beautiful Sophie...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sophie, she was beautiful.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I an so so sorry!!!!
What a sweet girl and a beautiful tribute.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I am just now seeing this. I am so very sorry you lost your sweet Sophie.....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost your Sophie girl. Sending you hugs.

"They whom we love and lose are no longer where they were before. They are now wherever we are." - St. John Chrysostom

Rest in peace sweet redhead.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Sophie, oh what a beautiful girl. I love the pictures, especially the ones with her teddy bear. Although you were together for a short time I can tell from your tribute how much love you gave her and how much love she had for you. Thank you for sharing her story. Rest easy Sophie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

Sophie was a beautiful girl and I also love the Teddy Bear picture!
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over her!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm just now reading this and am so sorry for the loss of beautiful Sophie. You gave her a wonderful life and I know she felt very loved.


----------



## Muddy Meadows puppy owner (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh no! I'm so saddened to see this thread. I know how much you loved your dear Sophie, tears are streaming down my face. Sending prayers your way, I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Sophie....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sophie, such a pretty girl, her memory will live forever in your hearts


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am very late to the news that you have lost dear Sophie. Your lovely curly redhead has always been one of my favourites. She was very lucky to have you come into her life. So sorry.


----------

